# web.whatsapp.com  sur  ipad



## roquebrune (31 Janvier 2016)

Sur mon mac je n'ai aucun probleme pour utiliser https://web.whatsapp.com  en scannant le code à l'ecran mais sur mon ipad il ne reste pas sur https://web.whatsapp.com mais redirige aussitot sur https://whatsapp.com

savez vous comment avoir le scan d'ecran sur ipad  ?

merci


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2016)

@roquebrune, un appui prolongé sur...


----------



## roquebrune (31 Janvier 2016)

Ha ! parfait 
merci beaucoup


----------

